# keystore ohne keyStorePassword erstellen und verwenden



## StehtimSchilf (20. Februar 2009)

Hi Forum

ich habe eine Datei, die ich derzeit als ssl.trustStore verwende. Nun habe ich für mein SSL-Projekt dort ebenfalls mein Zertifikat reingelegt. Für die SSLServerSocket muss ich diese Datei jedoch nun via 

```
System.setProperty("javax.net.ssl.keyStore", pfadzumks);
```
ansprechen.

So, nun erhalte ich aber folgende Exception:


```
java.security.UnrecoverableKeyException: Password must not be null
```

ABER: mein ehemaliger trustStore hatte gar kein Passwort! Ich habe anschliessend mit einem Tool (IBM KeyMan) die Datei mit Passwort versetzt und dann zusätzlich

```
System.setProperty("javax.net.ssl.keyStorePassword", "geheim")
```
gesetzt. Funktioniert!

Dann habe ich mit dem Tool KEIN Passwort gesetzt und 

```
System.setProperty("javax.net.ssl.keyStorePassword", "")
```
gesetzt.

Nun erhalte ich wieder die Exception:

```
java.security.UnrecoverableKeyException: Password must not be null
```

So Frage: wie krieg ich es hin, dass ich den Keystore ohne Passwort ansprechen kann? Denn: mit keytool brauch ich keine Passwort anzugeben um den Keystore zu manipulieren. Also hat der keystore kein Passwort aber wieso verlangt java eines und akzeptiert null-string nicht?

habt Dank & ein schönes Wochende
SiS


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (23. Februar 2009)

Auch mit diversen keystore tools (auch ikeyman > V7) darf man keine keystores ohne Passwort anlegen. Was ist denn der Grund warum da kein Passwort sein darf?


----------



## StehtimSchilf (3. März 2009)

Also eigentlich macht es ja schon Sinn, dass man diese mit einem Passwort belegt.

Der Grund ist: bisher hatten wir nur einen truststore und dafür braucht man kein Passwort. Neu sind nun zusätzlich die SSL-Zertifikate drin (in der gleichen Datei). Und um dem Kunden das ganze zu erleichtern, wollt' ich eben kein Passwort vergeben, damit er sich dies nicht auch noch merken muss. Manche wollen lieber Bequemlichkeit als Sicherheit!

Trotzdem: ist es möglich KEIN Passwort zu verwenden?

cheerioh
SiS


----------

